# New Betta!



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

Well this is it folks! The day is here! I'm going to get my first betta fish when my sister gets out of the shower. Months of saving my money will finally pay off!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Cool! You'll have to post pictures of your new friend and his/her home!


----------

